# UberRV



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

That's right! Now you can select UberRV. Enjoy the open road without getting behind the wheel! At 16 cents a minute, the driver will be more than happy to camp out with your spouse and snot nosed brats! Worried about the gas the driver will waste to keep the RV running with A/C? Pfffft! We've equipped each RV with a window A/C and a generator! UBER ON!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Merry Christmas.... shitter was full!


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

Please don't give them any ideas.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I can see it now. RVBlack = Diesel pusher . SUV= Bus, sleeps 8. And yes, you can cross state lines. Vegas anyone ?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I can see it now. RVBlack = Diesel pusher . SUV= Bus, sleeps 8.


Uber X will be a pop up that sleeps 6.. but you can only bring 5. the driver has to sleep somewhere


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------

